# Eufaula 13'6'' monster



## FREEDOM22 (Sep 19, 2016)

I took Jeremiah Goggans and Tyler Allen of Barnesville,Ga down to Zone 1 A to try and fill both of their tags.
I picked them up at the dock at 6:45 pm on Thursday Sept the 15th and located this 13'6'' giant right up on the grass line at about 7:10 pm, He was behaving rather oddly for the many years I have hunted big gators.

I spotted him about 300 yards out and glassed him, I told both guys that we were looking at a 12+ foot gator, but something seemed odd as I started closing the gap with the trolling motor.
His back was fully exposed and his head was underwater and seemed to be slightly bobbing up and down as if there were wake hitting him but it was glassy calm in the 2 foot water where he was. 
About half way to him I saw not one head but 2 heads surface in front of the massive body, it was then I realized the big daddy gator was with his lady friend making baby gators.

So just like a love crazed big buck he wasnt really aware that I was closing the gap and had a razor sharp 14 /0 treble hook about to come his way. 
I got within 50 yards and perfectly placed the treble hook just behind his head and about 3 feet past him. I burned the hook wide open into the soft spot behind his head and all Heck broke lose. 
I handed the rod off to "Jerry'' and grabbed the big Penn 30 wide with 600lb cord and a 16/0 treble as Jerry kept it tight for me.  
Being it was so shallow it prevented him from diving and I was able to pitch the 16/0 over his back and hammer it into him also.   
I gave that rod to Tyler and let them battle him up next to the boat, he was snapping his jaws and even let out a deep growl before biting the V on the front of my boat. Those guys did a heck of a job holding onto him while he was violently rolling and thrashing just feet from the boat. 
I loaded the ''357 mag Bang Stick'' and put an end to his struggle with 1 well placed bullet.
It wasnt until we pulled him into the boat that we realized he was well over 12'.

we went on to hook 2 more big gators over 10' that night trying to fill Tylers tag but we lost both before we could get 2nd lines in them. We still have a few more days to get it done for Tyler so hopefully we can seal the deal.


----------



## GAGE (Sep 19, 2016)

Monster, congrats guys!


----------



## tallen92 (Sep 19, 2016)

One heck of a night there. This man knows how to put you on gators and hates quitting! Couldn't ask for better.


----------



## oops1 (Sep 19, 2016)

Nice work


----------



## Dog Hunter (Sep 20, 2016)

Awesome gator. 


Got a question about gator hunting and tags.  Does the hunter with the tag not do the hook setting and shooting?  They just reel?  Or am I missing something.


----------



## jkp (Sep 20, 2016)

Super Lizard


----------



## ryan_beasley (Sep 20, 2016)

Wow!  Great job on a monster!!!


----------



## Dep6 (Sep 20, 2016)

Very nice Lizard there, well done to all!!


----------



## biker13 (Sep 20, 2016)

congrats on the gator of a lifetime.Few inches short of state record.Yes sir congrats


----------



## FREEDOM22 (Sep 20, 2016)

*State record*

Yeah I know, those over 13' are tough to get a hook into, you just have to get lucky and find him with his guard down, which is exactly how this story went





biker13 said:


> congrats on the gator of a lifetime.Few inches short of state record.Yes sir congrats


----------



## FREEDOM22 (Sep 20, 2016)

*consider it a great way to learn*

Dog Hunter, I am more into teaching guys who have tried and were unsuccessful in filling their tag on their own. These guys contacted me after not being lucky enough to get it done on their own, so I agreed to help them and also I was telling them what i was doing and why, during the whole trip so the next time they have the knowledge in their bag of tricks. 
example: you wouldn't go out and get on a deer stand with a bow without practicing with your equipment and feeling confident, so unless a guy can show me he can hit a 3x3 target area at over 60yards with a rod and reel then we would be back at the beginning and I may as well just stay home. So now they know what kind of equipment they need and what sort of practice is involved to get the shot when the time is right. Not only that but how to be stealthy and avoid using bright lights when trying to close the gap on the gator you have decided to chase. 
on this gator it was still daylight and it involved a long distance using a trolling motor and being very quiet.

 I'm here to help, thats what this forum is for..... right????




Dog Hunter said:


> Awesome gator.
> 
> 
> Got a question about gator hunting and tags.  Does the hunter with the tag not do the hook setting and shooting?  They just reel?  Or am I missing something.


----------



## Dog Hunter (Sep 21, 2016)

FREEDOM22 said:


> Dog Hunter, I am more into teaching guys who have tried and were unsuccessful in filling their tag on their own. These guys contacted me after not being lucky enough to get it done on their own, so I agreed to help them and also I was telling them what i was doing and why, during the whole trip so the next time they have the knowledge in their bag of tricks.
> example: you wouldn't go out and get on a deer stand with a bow without practicing with your equipment and feeling confident, so unless a guy can show me he can hit a 3x3 target area at over 60yards with a rod and reel then we would be back at the beginning and I may as well just stay home. So now they know what kind of equipment they need and what sort of practice is involved to get the shot when the time is right. Not only that but how to be stealthy and avoid using bright lights when trying to close the gap on the gator you have decided to chase.
> on this gator it was still daylight and it involved a long distance using a trolling motor and being very quiet.
> 
> I'm here to help, thats what this forum is for..... right????



I was just wondering.


----------



## nate2800 (Sep 22, 2016)

Dog Hunter said:


> I was just wondering.


As long as there is a tag holder in the boat it is what it is. If I had a tag and someone else in the boat could throw better than me then get a hook in him. It's the experience not who gets the first hook in or who dispatches the animal!!! Regardless best rush in the woods or on the water!!!


----------



## Flaustin1 (Sep 23, 2016)

Long gator for sure but he looks awful skinny.  Maybe its the cam playing tricks on my eyes.


----------



## FREEDOM22 (Sep 23, 2016)

*skinny*

he was very skinny, I wasnt there when he was skinned out but he had a HUGE knot on his right shoulder and was very poor looking around his belly. I think he was definitely in his decline, But yes, I agree he was poor. 





Flaustin1 said:


> Long gator for sure but he looks awful skinny.  Maybe its the cam playing tricks on my eyes.


----------

